# LSD and other psychedelics not linked with mental health problems, analysis suggests



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

> *LSD and other psychedelics not linked with mental health problems, analysis suggests*
> 
> Source: The Norwegian University of Science and Technology (NTNU)
> 
> ...


I must admit, I believe my own personal responsible psychedelic drug use has helped me in many ways, including with SA in various aspects, both physiological and psychological.

It's something everyone should try at least once in the life rather than always live in the relatively narrow mental state we naturally reside in.

News like this further highlights the scandal such drugs are class A/schedule 1. I deem such laws a violation of human rights.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Cool, so when are we doing shrooms?


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

This is very interesting. Iv'e read some previous studies that suggest that psychedelics can be beneficial to certain mental health disorders.

I've experimented with various drugs (only on a handful of occasions) but never dabbled in anything psychedelic. When my mates were doing shrooms, back in my late teens, I was very anti-drugs, but my views have changed somewhat since then.

I would be open to trying shrooms/lsd, but I wouldn't have the first idea where to source them from, and i'd feel much more comfortable doing them with someone else in my presence, just in case I had a bad trip.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

SouthernTom said:


> I would be open to trying shrooms/lsd, but I wouldn't have the first idea where to source them from, and i'd feel much more comfortable doing them with someone else in my presence, just in case I had a bad trip.


You can get shrooms/lsd on the darkweb, or legal versions of them (depending where you live) on the regular web from legitimate vendors. There a hundreds of psychedelics that are legal to buy in many places.

Mindset and setting are very important to taking psychedelics, especially for the uninitiated, so yeah, you'd want to do them with someone else you knew well if you were to experiment.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> This is very interesting. Iv'e read some previous studies that suggest that psychedelics can be beneficial to certain mental health disorders.
> 
> I've experimented with various drugs (only on a handful of occasions) but never dabbled in anything psychedelic. When my mates were doing shrooms, back in my late teens, I was very anti-drugs, but my views have changed somewhat since then.
> 
> I would be open to trying shrooms/lsd, but I wouldn't have the first idea where to source them from, and i'd feel much more comfortable doing them with someone else in my presence, just in case I had a bad trip.


The thing that you have to remember when taking any drugs is to never lose sight of the fact that you have taken a mind altering substance. With psychedelics especially, when the user starts to perceive the hallucinations and sensations as being real, that is when the problems start.

The good thing about Mushrooms is that the effects wear off a lot quicker and more absolutely than LSD. I have taken Acid that has had me tripping for 12 hours and left residual effects for a couple of days afterwards.

All that said, I am not sure if taking psychedelics is the best idea for someone with anxiety issues.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dre12 said:


> All that said, I am not sure if taking psychedelics is the best idea for someone with anxiety issues.


Actually there is increasing evidence psychedelics can be a useful for the treatment of anxiety and depression, and not just in the quick temporary fix way other recreational drugs offer. As this article I link to above details, it's been shown just one trip can help relieve anxiety and depression symptoms for months.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

ugh1979 said:


> Actually there is increasing evidence psychedelics can be a useful for the treatment of anxiety and depression, and not just in the quick temporary fix way other drugs offer. As this article I link to above details, it's been shown just one trip can help relieve anxiety and depression symptoms for months.


With the caveat:

_"We cannot exclude the possibility that use of psychedelics might have a negative effect on mental health for some individuals or groups, perhaps counterbalanced at a population level by a positive effect on mental health in others," _


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dre12 said:


> With the caveat:
> 
> _"We cannot exclude the possibility that use of psychedelics might have a negative effect on mental health for some individuals or groups, perhaps counterbalanced at a population level by a positive effect on mental health in others," _


True, but I'd say the potential benefits of an enduring alleviation of symptoms is worth the risk of at least trying certain psychedelics.

There are of course many medications which work for some and not for others, and may even make their conditions worse.

Responsible experimentation is often required to discover what treatments best work for an individual.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

It was kind of obvious to me, there is this whole "it's not reversible" argument but in that sense nothing is reversible. Hmmm I think that psychedelics got a bad image in society because of a chain of events, like the inquisition banning it and calling it satanic and more.

Well, people may not be ready to use psychedelics because of their mental state and not the opposite.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Umpalumpa said:


> Hmmm I think that psychedelics got a bad image in society because of a chain of events, like the inquisition banning it and calling it satanic and more.


Indeed. Mankind has been using psychedelic substances for at least tens of thousands of years and probably a lot longer, since we knew properties and uses for almost all plants and fungi in our habitats.

They would have played an important part in many ancient cultures, just as they play an important part in many individuals lives today.


----------



## KelliKell (Aug 27, 2014)

Ive known people that would deem this to be incorrect.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

KelliKell said:


> Ive known people that would deem this to be incorrect.


Fair enough, but I'd refer to credible research over anecdotal reports.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Mushrooms fix mental problems in my experience.


----------



## kulele (Apr 16, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> I would be open to trying shrooms/lsd, but I wouldn't have the first idea where to source them from, and i'd feel much more comfortable doing them with someone else in my presence, just in case I had a bad trip.


Especially for a first trip, you definitely need to be with someone, preferably someone sober who has experience of psychedelics.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> I must admit, I believe my own personal responsible psychedelic drug use has helped me in many ways, including with SA in various aspects, both physiological and psychological.
> 
> It's something everyone should try at least once in the life rather than always live in the relatively narrow mental state we naturally reside in.
> 
> News like this further highlights the scandal such drugs are class A/schedule 1. I deem such laws a violation of human rights.


The US is a christian nation and so drug use especially psychedelic drug use is seen as gnostic and even satanic as they can reveal hidden and higher truths to the user and allow contact with alien entities and even God himself.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

psychedelics make me feel as close to normal or healthy as i've ever been


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

jimity said:


> The US is a christian nation and so drug use especially psychedelic drug use is seen as gnostic and even satanic as they can reveal hidden and higher truths to the user and allow contact with alien entities and even God himself.


While it unarguably generates insightful thinking and sometimes magical immersive experiences, I strongly argue that it's all nothing but subjective rather the revelation of a hidden objective reality. In the same respect I don't believe my dreams are anything but subjective.

As a seasoned psychonaut who can testify to having the kind of experiences I know you are referring to, that's my conclusion.

The wide range of experiences which contradict each other suggests to me that my mind is entirely generating them rather than me getting access to usually hidden facets of reality.


----------



## TNick (Nov 2, 2015)

kulele said:


> Especially for a first trip, you definitely need to be with someone, preferably someone sober who has experience of psychedelics.


I've heard this so many times, but my most productive trips have always happened when I was alone. But, then again, this was always in a safe, remote, rural area where I couldn't get into any trouble - not like living in a city.

Whenever I tripped with someone else there always seems to be some kind of dissonance between where I want the experience to take me personally versus where I think it should go considering the other person (or people) who are with me.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

There are going to be studies for both sides. From my point of view it's dope. First off with L you don't know if it's LSD or something else until you take it. Usually you'll feel burnt out after tripping. That being said it might be safer and less addictive than the majority of other drugs. That doesn't mean you can't get addicted and that you can't fry your brain or it be a gateway drug. Google the good and the bad before making your decision, you'll hear people say it changed them for the better and others say it's messed them or someone they know up. Should it be decriminalized? Yea but I think all drugs should be decriminalized to a degree for many reasons. STP lyrics "tripped too many times and my souls worn thin" is a good way to put it in my opinion.


----------



## EllinesMono (Nov 3, 2015)

I think it could be linked to mental problems such as depersonalization, and derealization which I have. However you could counter that and say derealization wasn't caused by the drug it was always already there but it was brought out by the drug. But then I could argue that the drug still caused it because if I never did the drug it would most likely not be here. Lol sorry if I confused anyone.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

EllinesMono said:


> I think it could be linked to mental problems such as depersonalization, and derealization which I have. However you could counter that and say derealization wasn't caused by the drug it was always already there but it was brought out by the drug. But then I could argue that the drug still caused it because if I never did the drug it would most likely not be here. Lol sorry if I confused anyone.


Yea it makes little sense when people try to say it brought out latent mental illness, because if you don't know it's there than who is can say they won't become mental ill.....until you've become mentally ill


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

EllinesMono said:


> I think it could be linked to mental problems such as depersonalization, and derealization which I have. However you could counter that and say derealization wasn't caused by the drug it was always already there but it was brought out by the drug. But then I could argue that the drug still caused it because if I never did the drug it would most likely not be here. Lol sorry if I confused anyone.


That said, as per the OP, it could well have more benefit in treating mental health problems than it can have issue creating mental health problems.


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

ugh1979 said:


> While it unarguably generates insightful thinking and sometimes magical immersive experiences, I strongly argue that it's all nothing but subjective rather the revelation of a hidden objective reality. In the same respect I don't believe my dreams are anything but subjective.
> 
> As a seasoned psychonaut who can testify to having the kind of experiences I know you are referring to, that's my conclusion.
> 
> The wide range of experiences which contradict each other suggests to me that my mind is entirely generating them rather than me getting access to usually hidden facets of reality.


A true psychonaut would never label himself as a psychonaut(joking). Curious though, what makes you so seasoned?


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

EllinesMono said:


> I think it could be linked to mental problems such as depersonalization, and derealization which I have. However you could counter that and say derealization wasn't caused by the drug it was always already there but it was brought out by the drug. But then I could argue that the drug still caused it because if I never did the drug it would most likely not be here. Lol sorry if I confused anyone.


It was clear, confusion would be on the reader =].

EDIT; I must add, if you aren't active in the underground psychedelic scence, I'd highly advice against seeking out LSD. In this day and age it is too risky and you will almost never get real LSD; just other strange psychedelics that are cheap and can easily fool an inexperienced user. If you're looking for an introspective, healing psychedelic, I'd say take a small dose of psilocybin 'shrooms with a best friend, in a safe environment, with no duties to attend to. Mescaline is even safer than LSD. Interesting read though is, 'Acid Test', by Tom Schroder. Stay safe people, psychedelics aren't to be taken lightly and CAN have devastating results if proper precautions aren't implemented; I cannot stress that enough!!!


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Anxiolytic said:


> A true psychonaut would never label himself as a psychonaut(joking).


I'm not sure if what you are trying to say there, since you say you are joking. Do you think it's a valid label or not? :? If not, why not?



> Curious though, what makes you so seasoned?


20 years of frequent use of a wide range of psychedelics and dissociatives. I'd call that seasoned. Agreed?

How much experience do you have?


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

ugh1979 said:


> I'm not sure if what you are trying to say there, since you say you are joking. Do you think it's a valid label or not? :? If not, why not?
> 
> 20 years of frequent use of a wide range of psychedelics and dissociatives. I'd call that seasoned. Agreed?
> 
> How much experience do you have?


So what is the benefit or what do you take away from tripping that you can't get elsewhere, if you've been tripping since you were 16, you could've been a much better person never having tripped.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> So what is the benefit or what do you take away from tripping that you can't get elsewhere, if you've been tripping since you were 16, you could've been a much better person never having tripped.


Have you ever tripped? Are you not aware of the benefits it can bring? If not, how can you say I could've been a much better person having never tripped?

I'd argue that people who have never tripped could be better people by doing so as it can induce seminal insight into how to be a better person. I know I've learned numerous ways to self improve with the assistance of psychedelics.

Other than the pure entertainment and enjoyment value which few other activities can match for me, they provide a great way to gain insight, new ideas and new ways of thinking on any subject. It's little wonder there are Nobel Laureates who admit psychedelics were a useful tool in their winning research for example.

Also, as a person who is naturally of low empathy, they give me an increased ability to empathise with others and experience emotions I don't usually feel much. Some of that I couldn't get via other means, and the others to a lesser extent than using psychedelics which provide a useful short cut to them. They are an incredibly useful tool as much as it is of recreational value.

There's also the aesthetic values they provide which are unobtainable anywhere else. I've seen far more beautiful things on psychedelics and dissociatives than could be seen with without them. Wonderful awesome things that are treasured memories.

Also, the core experience is one that can't be gained via any other means. If you've never experienced it you are really missing out. It's a highly regarded experience for millions of people.

There is also an increasing number of studies that show that it can have therapeutic properties for conditions such as anxiety, and my personal experience is that is true, and I don't just mean when you are on it. The afterglow and sense of peace the days after are great.

These are all properties which enrich my life and make me a better person. I find it sad that certain people never had such wonderful and often unique experiences. It's no wonder many humans have been choosing to induce psychedelic experiences for as long as we know.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

ugh1979 said:


> Have you ever tripped? Are you not aware of the benefits it can bring? If not, how can you say I could've been a much better person having never tripped?
> 
> I'd argue that people who have never tripped could be better people by doing so.
> 
> ...


I've tripped plenty, obviously youll get high and have a perceptual shift, but feeling good doesn't equal lasting benefits of which you listed none. Like you said people have been tripping for a long long time, seems like we would know by now if tripping was good for you.

Like I said earlier in this thread how can anyone be sure that tripping wont bring out latent mental illness, if its latent and you don't know its there until youve tripped and its too late ha. Im not anti tripping, but the answer is you and I don't know.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> I've tripped plenty, obviously youll get high and have a perceptual shift, but feeling good doesn't equal lasting benefits of which you listed none.


Did you even read my post? I listed many things other than just feeling good that can have a useful and enriching value when not tripping. All the things that can be learned and realised for example aren't just forgotten when you aren't tripping, never mind the mental health benefits in subsequent days post tripping. Did you just ignore all that?



> Like you said people have been tripping for a long long time, seems like we would know by now if tripping was good for you.


I think it's pretty obvious why large scale studies haven't been done. That is slowly changing though, and I mentioned that there are studies appearing which show it's benefits. Also, I remember a few years ago reading about a study in Brazil where there was a sizeable group of ayahuasca users who used it as part of their religious sects group activities, and when assessing them compared with the control group of non ayahuasca users in the local population they found the ayahuasca users were in general healthier.



> Like I said earlier in this thread how can anyone be sure that tripping wont bring out latent mental illness, if its latent and you don't know its there until youve tripped and its too late ha. Im not anti tripping, but the answer is you and I don't know.


I don't disagree that small risk exists, but that doesn't mean nobody should try it when the potential benefits are significant. In the same respect, there is a risk being in a car will result in a road traffic accident, but does that mean people shouldn't drive cars considering the benefits they bring?

You seem to be ignoring what my actual point of contention with you was, which is you saying I you could've been a much better person never having tripped. I'd argue that probably isn't true for the reasons I gave above. Do you have any response to my counter argument?

Also, questioning what I get from it makes it sound like you don't know what it can bring. OK maybe you have tripped, and if you haven't gotten the benefits I do then that's a shame.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

ugh1979 said:


> Did you even read my post? I listed many things other than just feeling good that can have a useful and enriching value when not tripping. All the things that can be learned and realised for example aren't just forgotten when you aren't tripping, never mind the mental health benefits in subsequent days post tripping. Did you just ignore all that?
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious why large scale studies haven't been done. That is slowly changing though, and I mentioned that there are studies appearing which show it's benefits. Also, I remember a few years ago reading about a study in Brazil where there was a sizeable group of ayahuasca users who used it as part of their religious sects group activities, and when assessing them compared with the control group of non ayahuasca users in the local population they found the ayahuasca users were in general healthier.
> 
> ...


Tell me what you've learned and realized that has made you a better person. Your typing a lot but there's not much content, can you clarify and be specific about benefits. Perhaps in list format: 
1)...
2)...


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> Tell me what you've learned and realized that has made you a better person. Your typing a lot but there's not much content, can you clarify and be specific about benefits. Perhaps in list format:
> 1)...
> 2)...


I'm not going to start listing a load of personal stuff for you. I already given you two personal examples I was happy to share but you seem to have either forgotten or ignored them. If you really do have experience tripping then you should know how useful it can be for such things. Then again maybe you just didn't really trip with any depth and just got a bit high? Either way, are you really trying to say psychedelics don't help provide insight and the other benefits I've mentioned? If so that's either incredibly naive or just ignorant.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Didn't read much but sharing what I know of them. Its true they do not cause them, but if you have the condition already or will have it in the future it will come out much earlier or get worse earlier then it would've had you none use them.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

LoneWolf14 said:


> Didn't read much but sharing what I know of them. Its true they do not cause them, but if you have the condition already or will have it in the future it will come out much earlier or get worse earlier then it would've had you none use them.


I assume you didn't actually read the OP?

This latest study based on a much larger study group than the old one that suggested what you just said states the opposite, and that use of psychedelics in fact have no bearing on developing mental health issues, and there are in fact significant associations between the use of psychedelic drugs and _fewer _mental health problems.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

ugh1979 said:


> I assume you didn't actually read the OP?
> 
> This latest study based on a much larger study group than the old one that suggested what you just said states the opposite, and that use of psychedelics in fact have no bearing on developing mental health issues, and there are in fact significant associations between the use of psychedelic drugs and _fewer _mental health problems.


Correct I didn't read to much was busy doing a few things. From my own experience with them at least my anxiety increased along with my depersonalization after using them on most occasions.

It didn't create any problems for me but amped up what I already had.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

LoneWolf14 said:


> Correct I didn't read to much was busy doing a few things. From my own experience with them at least my anxiety increased along with my depersonalization after using them on most occasions.
> 
> It didn't create any problems for me but amped up what I already had.


You must be one of the unfortunate few for which it does create a problem. As you say though, you already had the problems.

As the study states, it's more likely those with mental health issues will be helped rather than hindered by (responsible) psychedelic drug use. I know that is true in my case. Also, it states that there are less mental health issues observed in those that take psychedelics than those who don't, so it seems that they can in fact _prevent _mental health issues from arising, so may be beneficial for those that may be prone to developing one.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

ugh1979 said:


> You must be one of the unfortunate few for which it does create a problem. As you say though, you already had the problems.
> 
> As the study states, it's more likely those with mental health issues will be helped rather than hindered by (responsible) psychedelic drug use. I know that is true in my case. Also, it states that there are less mental health issues observed in those that take psychedelics than those who don't, so it seems that they can in fact _prevent _mental health issues from arising, so may be beneficial for those that may be prone to developing one.


I've heard of it hurting and helping people before. I guess its like all drugs some people in affects positively others negatively. Weed calms some and makes other paranoid, some drink an are happy other drink and go into rage.


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

ugh1979 said:


> I'm not sure if what you are trying to say there, since you say you are joking. Do you think it's a valid label or not? :? If not, why not?
> 
> 20 years of frequent use of a wide range of psychedelics and dissociatives. I'd call that seasoned. Agreed?
> 
> How much experience do you have?


I guess it's a term I've disowned in a sense due to folks whom lack true psychedelic understanding and respect. These people call themselves psychonauts when in reality many of them are confused on what it actually means. No, you're not a true psychonaut if your main concern revolves around recreational use. In your case though, you've earned that title, and I do agree that you are definitely experienced, and utilize these gifts for self-progression. What have you explored in terms of substances? Very curious. I'm only 23 but I've explored many realms, and tend to do so on my own rather than with others. LSD isn't a good idea for people here...they simply don't have the underground resources to acquire such a rare chemical nowadays. Psilocybin is safer for people in this community.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

ugh1979 said:


> I'm not going to start listing a load of personal stuff for you. I already given you two personal examples I was happy to share but you seem to have either forgotten or ignored them. If you really do have experience tripping then you should know how useful it can be for such things. Then again maybe you just didn't really trip with any depth and just got a bit high? Either way, are you really trying to say psychedelics don't help provide insight and the other benefits I've mentioned? If so that's either incredibly naive or just ignorant.


Lol you wrote a whole paragraph to me and several others afterwards but can't list out a few benefits....which is what the thread is about after all....I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Don't listen to Mr. Mackey. Drugs are good, m'kay?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> Lol you wrote a whole paragraph to me and several others afterwards but can't list out a few benefits....which is what the thread is about after all....I think that speaks for itself.


You seem to missed the point about me not being willing to to list private personal things, many which need context to make sense, so not easy to put in a list. Plus I already gave you a couple of examples.

You're the one that keeps ignoring or not reading what I've told you or am asking you. That speaks volumes about your lack of knowledge and experience on this subject, and it's clear you are out of your depth.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Anxiolytic said:


> What have you explored in terms of substances? Very curious.


I'll PM you a list later.



> I'm only 23 but I've explored many realms, and tend to do so on my own rather than with others.


Likewise I tend to do them by myself.



> LSD isn't a good idea for people here...they simply don't have the underground resources to acquire such a rare chemical nowadays. Psilocybin is safer for people in this community.


1P-LSD is legal where I'm from and it's just as good as LSD, albeit with a less menacing edge.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

I really want to do LSD just for the experience.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

ugh1979 said:


> You seem to missed the point about me not being willing to to list private personal things, many which need context to make sense, so not easy to put in a list. Plus I already gave you a couple of examples.
> 
> You're the one that keeps ignoring or not reading what I've told you or am asking you. That speaks volumes about your lack of knowledge and experience on this subject, and it's clear you are out of your depth.


Do you realize how ridiculous that sounds...you just listed me excuses why you can't put them in a list. One of them being its too personal and private haha. There's nothing here for me to discuss because you won't say. No hard feelings man, conversations just not going anywhere.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> Do you realize how ridiculous that sounds...you just listed me excuses why you can't put them in a list. One of them being its too personal and private haha.


How is that ridiculous? I gave you a couple of examples, said others are private/personal so I don't want to share them, or are too difficult to explain as they need context.

I'm not sure how you aren't understanding this.



> There's nothing here for me to discuss because you won't say. No hard feelings man, conversations just not going anywhere.


I'm happy to repeat the questions I've asked you that you have ignored. You say there is nothing for you to discuss yet you have consistently ignored what I've asked you.


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

ugh1979 said:


> I'll PM you a list later.
> 
> Likewise I tend to do them by myself.
> 
> 1P-LSD is legal where I'm from and it's just as good as LSD, albeit with a less menacing edge.


Thank you, ugh1979, I appreciate that! It's how to truly get to know yourself; if you can handle being alone with your thoughts without relying on physical and emotional support(only for experienced users). I've been tempted to purchase some 1P-LSD or AL-LAD, but I'm rather skeptical of newer RC's. I've used 4-AcO-DMT and Allylescaline in the past, but I experienced ill physical effects even fom a reputable vendor, and that has deterred me. Is it allowed to source here? I'm currently saving up $ for a 7-day Ayahuasca Retreat along the Amazon; truly believing a dedicated shaman can once again help me through mental blockage.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Anxiolytic said:


> I've been tempted to purchase some 1P-LSD or AL-LAD, but I'm rather skeptical of newer RC's. I've used 4-AcO-DMT and Allylescaline in the past, but I experienced ill physical effects even fom a reputable vendor, and that has deterred me.


That's unfortunate. I've not had any issues with the many RCs I've had over years.



> I'm currently saving up $ for a 7-day Ayahuasca Retreat along the Amazon; truly believing a dedicated shaman can once again help me through mental blockage.


Oh nice!  I've had Ayahuasca quite a few times but such a retreat is probably the most comprehensive way to do it.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

If there was ever a "cure" for my mental problems (other than a total change of my life situation), it's psychedelics. But people get so offended if you talk about it, like you're going around feeding little orphans LSD laced starburst candy and sh*t. Calm the hell down, i was just talking about my damn self.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Probably overrated as a cure or 'door' into anything. it depends if you are of sceptical mind or not. I never really took my experiences on those drugs too seriously. I had a lot of fun, nonetheless. The legal high LSD type drugs feel synthetic to me. The street LSD I took back in the day had a much more of an all encompassing effect, it felt like a more profound experience, that could have been my age though.

Mushrooms gave me the most powerful hallucinations that I ever experienced. I am always very visual on these types of drugs. Shrooms wear off quite quick though.

You do have to be careful though, Nick Cave's son recently jumped off a cliff and had LSD in his system. You always have to remember that you have taken something and that what you are experiencing isn't real.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dre12 said:


> Probably overrated as a cure or 'door' into anything. it depends if you are of sceptical mind or not. I never really took my experiences on those drugs too seriously. I had a lot of fun, nonetheless.


Well I'm extremely sceptical yet appreciate their therapeutic properties. I don't buy into certain things people say about psychedelics though, such as it being a door to another reality etc, at least not in an objective sense. I believe it's always just a product of my own mind.



> The legal high LSD type drugs feel synthetic to me. The street LSD I took back in the day had a much more of an all encompassing effect, it felt like a more profound experience, that could have been my age though.


Have you tried 1P-LSD? It's more like LSD than any of the many hundreds of psychedelics that have been released.



> Mushrooms gave me the most powerful hallucinations that I ever experienced. I am always very visual on these types of drugs. Shrooms wear off quite quick though.


Unfortunately I don't get too much in the way of visuals these days on most psychedelics. I used to, but it's faded with time. It's only when I take dissociatives I drop into sometimes 100% hallucinated worlds.



> You do have to be careful though, Nick Cave's son recently jumped off a cliff and had LSD in his system. You always have to remember that you have taken something and that what you are experiencing isn't real.


You need to be even more careful with alcohol. There are fatal accidents every day from people falling or crashing when drunk.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I did try the 1P-LSD recently, a couple of times. It just didn't seem the same as the 'rockets' and 'ganeshas' that I used to get back in the day. I am 33 now. I would have been 18 - 21 when I was taking street LSD.


----------

